# Long rifle Scabbard question



## Pando (Jul 24, 2012)

Howdy yall, Just a quick random question. 

Is a Shotgun in a 95% concealed scabbard make it concealed or open carry if you can barely see the booty of the girl?

Was just wondering before ridin a motorcycle to my friends house every now and than.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The answer to your question depends upon the laws of your state.
Where do you live and ride?

Some of the answer to your question might be plain common sense.
Some of it might depend upon whether or not you have a license to carry a concealed weapon, and whether that license is limited to pistols.

Is the scabbard itself "95% concealed"? Or is the scabbard in plain view, but the gun within it is "95% concealed"?
Do you carry the shotgun loaded? One in the chamber, too? Or completely empty?

I have enjoyed "the booty" of many a girl, but I have never been able to see a shotgun that was concealed behind an unconcealed "booty." The distraction always gets to me.
To receive further help, please submit a photo...of the unconcealed booty.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have enjoyed "the booty" of many a girl


Does your wife know this?


----------



## Pando (Jul 24, 2012)

Well Washington is a open carry state with handguns only over 21+. Conceal carry does allow weapons to be loaded in cars, but highly looked down upon. It does allow open carry of a shotgun whilst concealed. But is a scabbard enough. Its usually 1 block just to his house. The scabbard will be in tues or wednesday and it should completely conceal my 28" shotgun.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Pando said:


> Well Washington is a open carry state with handguns only over 21+. Conceal carry does allow weapons to be loaded in cars, but highly looked down upon. It does allow open carry of a shotgun whilst concealed. But is a scabbard enough. Its usually 1 block just to his house. The scabbard will be in tues or wednesday and it should completely conceal my 28" shotgun.


washington states concealed carry permit specifically states PISTOL... many times in the ccw statutes the word "firearm" is used but the card itself says pistol ....so your concealed or open, thats not applicable .... altho if its unloaded, washington state does have a vehicle carry exemption for sporting purposes, say on you way to target shoot at a range you are a member of.

*The provisions of RCW 9.41.050 shall not apply to:*

_*(6) Regularly enrolled members of clubs organized for the purpose of target shooting, when those 
members are at or are going to or from their places of target practice;*_


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Of the scabbard fully covers an _unloaded_ gun, then it's a perfectly legal gun case.
I believe that even if it does not fully cover an unloaded gun, it's legal.

But if you carry the gun loaded, it's an entirely different story.
I believe that you may legally carry a loaded weapon of any kind _inside_ a motor vehicle, as long as you remain within the vehicle. If you exit the vehicle, the gun must be unloaded.
If the ready-to-use weapon is _concealed_ within the vehicle, you need a concealed-carry license.
Where that leaves motorcycle riders is anybody's guess.

However, I am not a lawyer. My legal advice is worth exactly what you've paid for it: Nothing.
I strongly suggest that you consult an attorney about this issue.

Failing that, you can research the exact laws in question at Washington State's own website.
Click on: Laws and Agency Rules


----------

